# Results from catfishing as a girl on tinder. This is my competition!



## Deusmaximus (Mar 22, 2020)

Here are the best and worst guys that i found within 2 days of heavy swiping. I had 99+ likes within the first 10 minutes. 

This was the girl:





The high tier guys/chads





The poor dudes


----------



## Petsmart (Mar 22, 2020)

LOL AT THE POOR DUDES


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

145 fucking above average. i'm not gonna Scroll that son.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 22, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> .


Cope


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 22, 2020)

How do foids choose? The chads look all the same I couldnt choose between them


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 22, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope


It loaded


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 22, 2020)

How can a curry compete with these handsome white bois???


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 22, 2020)

holy fuck, its over. so many chadlites and chads, where do you live?


----------



## damnit (Mar 22, 2020)

Thats a lot of chads !!


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Mar 22, 2020)

Lifefuel


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 22, 2020)

I will never mog these Chads it's over. They look so good and there are so many of them


----------



## .👽. (Mar 22, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Here are the best and worst guys that i found within 2 days of heavy swiping. I had 99+ likes within the first 10 minutes.
> 
> This was the girl:
> 
> ...



So many chadlites damn
But cant belive that they like this girl you posted. Weird. Maybe you larp


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Mar 22, 2020)

That Becky probably looks even more subhuman under all that makeup and she is just few phone taps away from getting all those Chads. JFL


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 22, 2020)

This thread is suifuel for many men


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 22, 2020)

Over for Zürichcels


----------



## Golang (Mar 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> How do foids choose? The chads look all the same I couldnt choose between them


They are literal carbon copies of each other except for a few jfl


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Mar 22, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> That Becky probably looks even more subhuman under all that makeup and she is just few phone taps away from getting all those Chads. JFL


most men would fuck anything that moves


----------



## wagbox (Mar 22, 2020)

Her looksmatch drowned in gallons and gallons of water
Years ago


----------



## .👽. (Mar 22, 2020)

streege said:


> most men would fuck anything that moves


I dont think that the chads liked this girl. OP didnt even swipe on them yet. Else it would show "its a match" or no?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I dont think that the chads liked this girl. OP didnt even swipe on them yet. Else it would show "its a match" or no?


u right, he prolly swiped on all zurich


----------



## AlexHeally (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm sure some of them definitely a chadfish


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 22, 2020)

so many chads. no wonder i only match with ugly bitches and fat ones


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 22, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> That Becky probably looks even more subhuman under all that makeup and she is just few phone taps away from getting all those Chads. JFL


They better reject her hard


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Hopelessmofoker actually 100+ above average or high tier normie isn't a lot for a whole city since i bet Zurich isn't more than 80 km


----------



## Catawampus (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm deleting tinder rn


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Mar 22, 2020)

Now in todays generation girls are glued on to their phones and get all the attention they need on the internet. They have unrealistic high standards of what men should look like and what they deserve and will reject you if you don't fill their unrealistic standards.The reality is social media destroyed our chances even more.This is the reason why your incel


----------



## .👽. (Mar 22, 2020)

No Mercy said:


> Now in todays generation girls are glued on to their phones and get all the attention they need on the internet. They have unrealistic high standards of what men should look like and what they deserve and will reject you if you don't fill their unrealistic standards.The reality is social media destroyed our chances even more.This is the reason why your incel


No most average guys have gfs


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

No Mercy said:


> Now in todays generation girls are glued on to their phones and get all the attention they need on the internet. They have unrealistic high standards of what men should look like and what they deserve and will reject you if you don't fill their unrealistic standards.The reality is social media destroyed our chances even more.This is the reason why your incel


modern hypergamy is Indeed doomed to the core.


Hopelessmofoker said:


> But he only swiped 2 days. That
> 
> No most average guys have gfs


2 days of heavy swiping is enough to do the majority.


----------



## OldRooster (Mar 22, 2020)

"girl" She looks 37ish. What age did you state for her?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I dont think that the chads liked this girl. OP didnt even swipe on them yet. Else it would show "its a match" or no?


Its true that i did not match with all of the best chads, but with most of the high tier normies/chadlites. 20 of them even wrote me first. 
The problem is that after running out of likes, i just started to swipe left on all guys. So i dont have a accurate match statistic.
But im 100% sure, within 1-2 days on tinder it is absolutely no problem for that "24yr old girl" to get fucked by a tall handsome chadlite or chad.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 22, 2020)

jfl this nigga's name is almost incel


----------



## .👽. (Mar 22, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Its true that i did not match with all of the best chads, but with most of the high tier normies/chadlites. 20 of them even wrote me first.
> The problem is that after running out of likes, i just started to swipe left on all guys. So i dont have a accurate match statistic.
> But im 100% sure, within 1-2 days on tinder it is absolutely no problem for that "24yr old girl" to get fucked by a tall handsome chadlite or chad.


Cant explain this tbh. Why would they like her. Maybe they right swipe everyone? Pr just want to quick fk and dump her idk. Im sure she cant get into a Relationship with them


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 22, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Cant explain this tbh. Why would they like her. Maybe they right swipe everyone? Pr just want to quick fk and dump her idk. Im sure she cant get into a Relationship with them


pretty much every guy just swipes right on everyone and filters the matches


----------



## Adiemus (Mar 22, 2020)

just about every chad is in his late 20s/mid30s

no hijack but 28-35 is 100% the male prime in terms of filling out, making money and becoming more masc


----------



## Doablin (Mar 22, 2020)

JFL at the subhuman album, if only they knew. It's probably for the best that they don't though, they would all jump out of a window if they became blackpilled


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 22, 2020)

Adiemus said:


> just about every chad is in his late 20s/mid30s
> 
> no hijack but 28-35 is 100% the male prime in terms of filling out, making money and becoming more masc


This also really really amazed me. Especially because of that i once changed the age to 18-22, and swiped for a long time without any attractive guys. Most of the young dudes looked very low t, narrow faced and had stupid childish pictures combined with unmasculine faces. I think the prime years for my experiment is between 25-29.


----------



## Adiemus (Mar 22, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> This also really really amazed me. Especially because of that i once changed the age to 18-22, and swiped for a long time without any attractive guys. Most of the young dudes looked very low t, narrow faced and had stupid childish pictures combined with unmasculine faces. I think the prime years for my experiment is between 25-29.



its because looking good as a man is all about bones. Bones play even more of an importance than collagen. Women's faces actually age 3x as fast as men's and have thinner skin. Bones are the most outward and male characteristic as it is dictated by a masc hormonal profile.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 22, 2020)

Holy shit. There's absolutely no way that any amount of surgery will ever make me even remotely as attractive as any of the guys in the series of chad/chadlite photos. 

@Gosick @Amnesia Now do you see why I'm probably not going to bother with paying $20k to overhaul my eye area? Even after going through with that, I STILL won't look nearly as attractive as the chads that matched with the OP's catfish girl. What the fuck is the point in spending all that money for zero lifestyle improvement whatsoever?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Holy shit. There's absolutely no way that any amount of surgery will ever make me even remotely as attractive as any of the guys in the series of chad/chadlite photos.
> 
> @Gosick @Amnesia Now do you see why I'm probably not going to bother with paying $20k to overhaul my eye area? Even after going through with that, I STILL won't look nearly as attractive as the chads that matched with the OP's catfish girl. What the fuck is the point in spending all that money for zero lifestyle improvement whatsoever?


it's over i Guess. pay the money don't Hope it's all you Can Do afterall


----------



## .👽. (Mar 22, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Holy shit. There's absolutely no way that any amount of surgery will ever make me even remotely as attractive as any of the guys in the series of chad/chadlite photos.
> 
> @Gosick @Amnesia Now do you see why I'm probably not going to bother with paying $20k to overhaul my eye area? Even after going through with that, I STILL won't look nearly as attractive as the chads that matched with the OP's catfish girl. What the fuck is the point in spending all that money for zero lifestyle improvement whatsoever?


Tinder isnt real life tho


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Tinder isnt real life tho


COPE
You really think there is a way back for a girl that stepped into the world of tinder chads? Once she had dick from one of those guys, she will see average dudes from her social circle only as harmless friends.

These are the best ones imo


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 22, 2020)

JFL most of them are probably ppl on these forums chadfishing


----------



## .👽. (Mar 22, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> COPE
> You really think there is a way back for a girl that stepped into the world of tinder chads? Once she had dick from one of those guys, she will see average dudes from her social circle only as harmless friends.
> 
> These are the best ones imo



No ill explain:
1. Only high tier women can have those guys as a partner. Average Girls, maybe HTN girls know that they cant get them.

2. There are way more ugly and average guys than chads(Only 1% are chad iirc). So Girls need to choode average guys (see point 3)

3. How often do you see an average guy with an gl gf irl? Very often. You can get them with social circles, Clubs etc. Because status and money are not cope. Tinder is just looks.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> COPE
> You really think there is a way back for a girl that stepped into the world of tinder chads? Once she had dick from one of those guys, she will see average dudes from her social circle only as harmless friends.
> 
> These are the best ones imo



4 and 8 are nothing great


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 22, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Tinder isnt real life tho



When a girl can simply open up the app and match with dozens of hot chads in less than two minutes of swiping right, Tinder IS real life. 

Again, why waste $20k improving my eye area if it's not going to make me a competitive candidate in what has become the premier dating arena?


streege said:


> it's over i Guess. pay the money don't Hope it's all you Can Do afterall



Why just spend all that money if I know it's not going to improve my life in any significant way?


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 22, 2020)

Lifefuel. 25 and up seems to be when men peak


----------



## Moggy (Mar 22, 2020)

Holy fuck that was blackpilling, Germany is chad central I guess. The competition in US is way way lower.


Gymcel alert.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 22, 2020)

It’s funny, there’s literally everyday guys that look better than celebrities, actors, musicians. JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 22, 2020)

If this is what im competing for, for a fucking horsefaced normie white bitch ill just fucking rope son.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> How do foids choose? The chads look all the same I couldnt choose between them


Money, height and dick


streege said:


> most men would fuck anything that moves


People underestimate the lack of male standards lol. The same way all females want Chad only is the same way all men (Chad included) have the ability to fuck all females from 2.5PSL and up.


----------



## Moggy (Mar 22, 2020)

Adiemus said:


> just about every chad is in his late 20s/mid30s
> 
> no hijack but 28-35 is 100% the male prime in terms of filling out, making money and becoming more masc


Make an account and set profiles to 18-22 and most guys look bad, chads have it so easy on tinder in that age bracket.


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 22, 2020)

it so over brothas, time to rope if you are not stand out in looks


----------



## reddollars (Mar 22, 2020)

Caged so hard @ Chris the curry 
😂😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 22, 2020)

Holy over, no wonder girls don't date 80 percent of men, if a low 4psl girl can bag multiple chads just imagine how much smv a 5psl girl has... Over over over


----------



## PrisonMike (Mar 22, 2020)

Alright. I think it's not completely over. Most women will succumb to their biological need to start a family. Not all women are financially successful or beautiful. Even though there are thousands of chads, they still make up an extremely small portion of the bachelor demographic. Therefore, if we keep making money and looksmaxxing. We all should be financially stable and good looking by the age of 30. By then, most women will have aged badly. It's not completely over.


----------



## I'mme (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> most men would fuck anything that moves


Dude I have standards
Interestingly most of the poor guys you chose are fat AND bald, both of which are death sentences by themselves and they are both.

So guys don't be fat AND/OR BALD.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

Suifuel


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

we already knew this. Tall good framed healthy high T looking pheno with stubble or short beard for the most part


No alien Barett phenos


@oldcell


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> we already knew this. Tall good framed healthy high T looking pheno with stubble or short beard for the most part
> 
> 
> No alien Barett phenos
> ...



Did you see my post where I @'d you above? What's the point in spending $20k to get my eye area overhauled when I still won't be anywhere near as GL as these guys? How could it possibly be worth spending all that money on surgery that won't even result in a significant lifestyle improvement?


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 23, 2020)

Next time only match with the subhumans to see what they would say


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Did you see my post where I @'d you above? What's the point in spending $20k to get my eye area overhauled when I still won't be anywhere near as GL as these guys? How could it possibly be worth spending all that money on surgery that won't even result in a significant lifestyle improvement?


Yeah bro and even if u were as gl as these guys theyd still get flaked on or one word responded too and u would still have to go out of ur way to chase average girls this is the state of where we are.

What u want me to say, yes u would need a dramatic change to ur eye area, but if I wwere u id still get it done for my own peace of mind. I couldnt live with a huge glarin flaw on my face even if women didnt exist


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah bro and even if u were as gl as these guys theyd still get flaked on or one word responded too and u would still have to go out of ur way to chase average girls this is the state of where we are.
> 
> What u want me to say, yes u would need a dramatic change to ur eye area, but if I wwere u id still get it done for my own peace of mind. I couldnt live with a huge glarin flaw on my face even if women didnt exist



No dude, what I'm saying is that even if surgery WAS capable of dramatically overhauling my eye area, it STILL wouldn't be enough to make me even nearly as GL as any of these guys. And if I'm not even attracted to girls of average/below average attractiveness, then what's the point? I would have to go into debt just to pay for eye area surgery that would only give me a subtle improvement at best. Since my lifestyle post-surgery would be the same as it is now, what's honestly the point in putting myself in debt over it? 

It would literally change nothing in my life


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> 145 fucking above average. i'm not gonna Scroll that son.


That makes you think


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Petsmart said:


> LOL AT THE POOR DUDES


*Son is farming reactions.LOL, POOR DUDE*


SurgerySoon said:


> No dude, what I'm saying is that even if surgery WAS capable of dramatically overhauling my eye area, it STILL wouldn't be enough to make me even nearly as GL as any of these guys. And if I'm not even attracted to girls of average/below average attractiveness, then what's the point? I would have to go into debt just to pay for eye area surgery that would only give me a subtle improvement at best. Since my lifestyle post-surgery would be the same as it is now, what's honestly the point in putting myself in debt over it?
> 
> It would literally change nothing in my life


*I mean, SON.
YOU WANT GL females, above average, and lots of matches ?*


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> No dude, what I'm saying is that even if surgery WAS capable of dramatically overhauling my eye area, it STILL wouldn't be enough to make me even nearly as GL as any of these guys. And if I'm not even attracted to girls of average/below average attractiveness, then what's the point? I would have to go into debt just to pay for eye area surgery that would only give me a subtle improvement at best. Since my lifestyle post-surgery would be the same as it is now, what's honestly the point in putting myself in debt over it?
> 
> It would literally change nothing in my life


then LDAR bro, all we can do is TRY to max out our looks in this life with the base we're given. I told you what I would do, now it's youre life do whatever you want


But improving the eye area is a bigger bang for ur buck than and other part of ur face and u havent even tried


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

PrisonMike said:


> Alright. I think it's not completely over. Most women will succumb to their biological need to start a family. Not all women are financially successful or beautiful. Even though there are thousands of chads, they still make up an extremely small portion of the bachelor demographic. Therefore, if we keep making money and looksmaxxing. We all should be financially stable and good looking by the age of 30. By then, most women will have aged badly. It's not completely over.


*YOU WANT USED UP ROASTIE, SON ?
WHERE IS YOUR DIGNITY ? 
IT DISAPPEAR AS FAST AS MODERN WOMEN'S VIRGINITY.*


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> *Son is farming reactions.LOL, POOR DUDE
> 
> I mean, SON.
> YOU WANT GL females, above average, and lots of matches ?*



Get real, I would've even be able to get matches with slightly above average (or even just average) females


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Get real, I would've even be able to get matches with slightly above average (or even just average) females


Easy to do :
I've done plenty of experiments with less GL than you post eye job.
Put dozens of pics, high quality, NT, and your body also.
You'll get drown into the matches.
I can even bring somebody to prove this point.
No NT professionnal, fulfilled pics, no decent matches.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> then LDAR bro, all we can do is TRY to max out of looks in this life with the base we're given. I told you what I would do, now it's youre life do whatever you want
> 
> 
> But improving the eye area is a bigger bang for ur buck than and other part of ur face and u havent even tried



Did you see the results of the two Tinder experiments that were done by @Gosick? I hardly got any matches, and the few that I did get were with literal subhuman girls. The simple fact of the matter is that my base is not strong enough for me to ever become the kind of guy who will ever be legitimately attractive to the vast majority of girls, and I would honestly be better off focusing on other pursuits in life. Any argument against that is simply coping


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

This forum really gone in an autistic way not even knowing that.


SurgerySoon said:


> Did you see the results of the two Tinder experiments that were done by @Gosick? I hardly got any matches, and the few that I did get were with literal subhuman girls. The simple fact of the matter is that my base is not strong enough for me to ever become the kind of guy who will ever be legitimately attractive to the vast majority of girls, and I would honestly be better off focusing on other pursuits in life. Any argument against that is simply coping


Only PSL 7+ can get away with autistic bathroom selfie pic phenotype.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 23, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Here are the best and worst guys that i found within 2 days of heavy swiping. I had 99+ likes within the first 10 minutes.
> 
> This was the girl:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gosick (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Did you see the results of the two Tinder experiments that were done by @Gosick? I hardly got any matches, and the few that I did get were with literal subhuman girls. The simple fact of the matter is that my base is not strong enough for me to ever become the kind of guy who will ever be legitimately attractive to the vast majority of girls, and I would honestly be better off focusing on other pursuits in life. Any argument against that is simply coping


agreed, phenotype determlnes your appeal to women. you can only do so much otherwlse.


SurgerySoon said:


> Did you see the results of the two Tinder experiments that were done by @Gosick? I hardly got any matches, and the few that I did get were with literal subhuman girls. The simple fact of the matter is that my base is not strong enough for me to ever become the kind of guy who will ever be legitimately attractive to the vast majority of girls, and I would honestly be better off focusing on other pursuits in life. Any argument against that is simply coping


just glve up llke me bro, l just looksmaxx to look good for my self esteem otherwlse l just cope wlth anlme

l would just advlse you flnd ohter copes besldes women, we need to come to terms that we wlll never be gllgn enough to spark a sexual deslre wlthln a female upon flrst glance whlch ls what truly valdates you as a male.

chad llfe or no llfe pretty much


excuse my sepllng, keyboard ls stlll broken


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gosick said:


> agreed, phenotype determlnes your appeal to women. you can only do so much otherwlse.
> 
> just glve up llke me bro, l just looksmaxx to look good for my self esteem otherwlse l just cope wlth anlme
> 
> ...


@DrTony Disagree. You are bunch of autist if you deny this fact.


----------



## Gosick (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> @DrTony Disagree. You are bunch of autist if you deny this fact.


6.5+ psl ls whats requlred to spark sexual deslre ln nearly every women. after 6.5 psl, ratlngs vary and are mostly subjectlve.

the only one ln psl hlstory to come close to that ratlng ls orb 

@Alarico8 could maybe come close as well wlth better bone structure/hollowness


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gosick said:


> 6.5+ psl ls whats requlred to spark sexual deslre ln nearly every women. after 6.5 psl, ratlngs vary and are mostly subjectlve.
> 
> the only one ln psl hlstory to come close to that ratlng ls orb
> 
> @Alarico8 could maybe come close as well wlth better bone structure/hollowness


No. You haven't done enough Tinder experiment to say such a thing.
I can tell you as a matter of fact that it's false.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

Gosick said:


> agreed, phenotype determlnes your appeal to women. you can only do so much otherwlse.
> 
> just glve up llke me bro, l just looksmaxx to look good for my self esteem otherwlse l just cope wlth anlme
> 
> ...



I think it really does come down to phenotype. Regardless of what your jaw angles or cheekbones look like, it seems like you have to have a certain type of skull shape (like a specific type of base) in order to be truly attractive to girls. I noticed that just about all the chads that were posted by the OP have this skull shape -- sort of square but not blocky. It's basically the David Beckham phenotype. I noticed that a lot of the Tinder guys actually had relatively flat zygos and recessed maxillas (worse than mine for a few of them), and yet they will always look better than me because of the phenotype they were born with. 

I really wish I could pinpoint what the issue with my own phenotype is. It's almost like my head and face are too round and bulbous, even though I don't actually have a round face, you know what I mean?


----------



## oldcell (Mar 23, 2020)

All at their 20

ITs over for an oldcells like me


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Mar 23, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


>



17 is a truecel


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 23, 2020)

compare your own pic to these chad and subhuman, which species you belong to? its brutal

why op phone battery level so low


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

Women date down


----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks like a male model photoshoot. This is who you're competing with on tinder. It's so over for many men, man


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Did you see the results of the two Tinder experiments that were done by @Gosick? I hardly got any matches, and the few that I did get were with literal subhuman girls. The simple fact of the matter is that my base is not strong enough for me to ever become the kind of guy who will ever be legitimately attractive to the vast majority of girls, and I would honestly be better off focusing on other pursuits in life. Any argument against that is simply coping


Can I see your eyes?


----------



## oldcell (Mar 23, 2020)

SeiGun said:


> compare your own pic to these chad and subhuman, which species you belong to? its brutal
> 
> why op phone battery level so low



I got fwhr and robustness mogs by GIno its over


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

@Amnesia Also, you mentioned trying looksmax as much as your base will allow -- and that's exactly why it's not worth getting eye area surgery for me, because while your base allows you to have sex with a different hot girl every day of the week, my base is the reason why I have NEVER gotten ANY attention at all from a single female in over 32 years! 

... So again, why waste $20k+ on eye area surgery when my life will be exactly the same afterwards?


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

Living with the not knowing would eat at me forever.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Can I see your eyes?



Real version of me is on the right




Amnesia said:


> Living with the not knowing would eat at me forever.



But bro that's the thing, we DO know that I still wouldn't be as attractive as those guys due to pheno and therefore wouldn't experience any improvement in lifestyle when it comes to girls. And besides, at my age it's basically over anyways


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> *But bro that's the thing, we DO know that I still wouldn't be as attractive as those guys due to pheno and therefore wouldn't experience any improvement in lifestyle when it comes to girls. And besides, at my age it's basically over anyways*



At this point I have no clue what you're talking about so I'm done


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At this point I have no clue what you're talking about so I'm done



I was responding to where you said the "not knowing would eat away at me forever." I assumed you meant not knowing whether or not the surgery would improve your looks enough to get attention from girls?


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Real version of me is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I think I remember you from lookism years back and I rarely ever go on there. You never got surgery?


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

The thing is dude, you have a defeatist attitude and have become a literal embodiment of a PSL autist. You have absorbed all the black pills and believe them unironically. The single most feature for attractiveness (eyes) you haven't even attempted to improve and you sperg about revising midface when YOU KNOW time is ticking with the agepill. You need to triage your life situation and fucking do something for your eyes. 

Muh pheno muh phen. You're fucking white with a large jaw. Fucking shit bro stfu about pheno, you are literall spouting what 16 year old autists on here are telling you you fucking idiot

Jesus Christ man


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> Wow I think I remember you from lookism years back and I rarely ever go on there. You never got surgery?



I did, that's a post-surgery pic LOL. I got custom cheek implants, a custom chin implant, and submental fat removal. I basically look exactly the same as before because the implants are too small and don't provide enough projection. 

I haven't gotten eye area surgery yet because it will cost $20k, and even afterwards I'd still be limited by my phenotype when it comes to attracting girls.


Amnesia said:


> The thing is dude, you have a defeatist attitude and have become a literal embodiment of a PSL autist. You have absorbed all the black pills and believe them unironically. The single most feature for attractiveness (eyes) you haven't even attempted to improve and you sperg about revising midface when YOU KNOW time is ticking with the agepill. You need to triage your life situation and fucking do something for your eyes.
> 
> Muh pheno muh phen. You're fucking white with a large jaw. Fucking shit bro stfu about pheno, you are literall spouting what 16 year old autists on here are telling you you fucking idiot
> 
> Jesus Christ man



And I ask you again, did you not see the results of the Tinder experiments that were performed using my photos? They used a morph where my eye area looked more attractive than surgery could ever come close to achieving, and yet I only got a few matches and ALL of them were subhuman!

And I'm already too old to worry about the agepill now. I passed well beyond the point of looking too old to be attractive to girls in their 20s at least 2-3 years ago. You, on the other hand, are aging MUCH better than me and easily look 4-5 years younger than me, which means you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> And I'm already too old to worry about the agepill now. I passed well beyond the point of looking too old to be attractive to girls in their 20s at least 2-3 years ago. You, on the other hand, are aging MUCH better than me and easily look 4-5 years younger than me, which means you don't have to worry about it.



How old are you?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> How old are you?



32

I know what I'm talking about when I say, IT'S OVER


Amnesia said:


> The thing is dude, you have a defeatist attitude and have become a literal embodiment of a PSL autist. You have absorbed all the black pills and believe them unironically. The single most feature for attractiveness (eyes) you haven't even attempted to improve and you sperg about revising midface when YOU KNOW time is ticking with the agepill. You need to triage your life situation and fucking do something for your eyes.
> 
> Muh pheno muh phen. You're fucking white with a large jaw. Fucking shit bro stfu about pheno, you are literall spouting what 16 year old autists on here are telling you you fucking idiot
> 
> Jesus Christ man



You're calling me the idiot, and you're the one who claims that my status of being white and having a large jaw should make me attractive to girls, and yet I've never gotten a single IOI in my life?!?! (Not to mention the two Tinder experiments that were done by @Gosick using my perfect morph photos that gotten almost zero matches, even though he swiped right on every single girl)


----------



## DrTony (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> @DrTony Disagree. You are bunch of autist if you deny this fact.


I do agree tho that phenotype is extremely important to the overall sex appeal of an individual.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

DrTony said:


> I do agree tho that phenotype is extremely important to the overall sex appeal of an individual.


I don't deny this, but fact is that @SurgerySoon has a decent one, and at that level it's mostly a matter of looking NT, high class.
If he correct his eye area, of course.


----------



## DrTony (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> I don't deny this, but fact is that @SurgerySoon has a decent one, and at that level it's mostly a matter of looking NT, high class.
> If he correct his eye area, of course.


Ah ok, well yeah the kind of forums like this one also attracts all kind of mentally ill people.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> I don't deny this, but fact is that @SurgerySoon has a decent one, and at that level it's mostly a matter of looking NT, high class.
> If he correct his eye area, of course.



My phenotype is not even close to the phenotype of most of the chads from the Tinder experiment. My skull shape is completely different. There's no way a girl would swipe right on me when she can choose from guys who are as hot as they are.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> My phenotype is not even close to the phenotype of most of the chads from the Tinder experiment. My skull shape is completely different. There's no way a girl would swipe right on me when she can choose from guys who are as hot as they are.


For sure you have mental issues to thinking like that.You don't know what you'r talking about. Take proper pics - NT, high quality not yours currently -, post ascension, and believe me it will work.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

*"Just be confident bro"*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *"Just be confident bro"*


some are definitively chadfish, and they take GOOD pics ALL of them; not these hospital with aspie stare that did @SurgerySoon


----------



## Krezo (Mar 23, 2020)

Longest head i've ever seen


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 23, 2020)

Krezo said:


> View attachment 317226
> 
> Longest head i've ever seen


>23
no fucking way


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 23, 2020)

Krezo said:


>


Jesus christ your avi. I could kill entire families and destroy endless lives just to sniff her butthole for a few minutes.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I couldnt live with a huge glarin flaw on my face even if women didnt exist


Try having acne bro


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Try having acne bro


accutane cured mine


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 23, 2020)

Just LOL at my twin!


----------



## dasani water (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Real version of me is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really hope that you find peace with yourself. Your in your 30s white and good looking. You have past the threshold to live a good life in general. You can pretty much fit in anywhere in society all across the world.

You have overdosed on blackpills, a lot of it doesnt apply to you seeing that you are white, above average looking in your 30s. You are not ugly, you dont have a shit phenotype, you are not ethnic, you are not balding, seeing you can afford surgeries in the USA you are not poor.

Maybe get some perspective in life , book a group trip costa rica or ibiza or something and just live life in the moment. You will see you will fit in.

I am not gaslighting you if you were a short ugly ethnic with no money I would tell you how bad your situation is but you are not.


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 23, 2020)

Never even started for me


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Mar 23, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> I did, that's a post-surgery pic LOL. I got custom cheek implants, a custom chin implant, and submental fat removal. I basically look exactly the same as before because the implants are too small and don't provide enough projection.
> 
> I haven't gotten eye area surgery yet because it will cost $20k, and even afterwards I'd still be limited by my phenotype when it comes to attracting girls.
> 
> ...


Why not just move to Asia and be a slayer? West is cucked. Are u in UK?


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> This forum really gone in an autistic way not even knowing that.
> 
> Only PSL 7+ can get away with autistic bathroom selfie pic phenotype.


I’m not PSL 7. Three of my pics are mirror selfies


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> I’m not PSL 7. Three of my pics are mirror selfies


BC game it's another matter, if you put only your face the same ways autist here do, you won't get lots of match


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Mar 23, 2020)

That girl has a bad maxilla jfl

I dont know how i ever get sex from online if this is my competition.


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *"Just be confident bro"*


I keep screaming but god doesn't hear me.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2020)

s


----------



## garfyld (Mar 23, 2020)

One of the biggest suifuel topic here.
I have always thought being 6+PSL is rare but when i see those chads i have to change my consider.
Maybe 2 or 3 users here would slay there


----------



## idkagoodusername (Mar 23, 2020)

I rarely see guys who look this good irl. out of 1000s of guys I've seen in school or uni, maybe 10 or 20 were on their looks level. Id say 60% were in between the chads and the poor dudes


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 23, 2020)

garfyld said:


> One of the biggest suifuel topic here.
> I have always thought being 6+PSL is rare but when i see those chads i have to change my consider.
> Maybe 2 or 3 users here would slay there


You have to remember there’s a tinder algo that shoves these type of dudes to the top of the pile. In reality, they are much more rare. Even in a nightclub you won’t see this many slayers. It’s like judging face from Hollywood, height from NBA or dick from porn


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yeah, there's no way for me to compete with them. My only cope at that point is that I'm 19, and that I will look good after my looksmaxing at 27. Most of these Chads are older than 23, which shows that a guys prime is at around 23-30. I also thought Switzerland was more of a manlet country. So many 193cm Chads, damn. After my LL surgery they'll still heightmog me.


----------



## Deleted member 2721 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yea and im supposed to compete with those chads JFL its over


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Mar 23, 2020)

The ones with NcT look the most masculine #notwrong. PCt dudes look like pussies


----------



## SMVbender (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *"Just be confident bro"*



*i bet they don't even know what looksmax is*

*looksmaxers BTFO'd

over*


----------



## Zyros (Mar 23, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> You have to remember there’s a tinder algo that shoves these type of dudes to the top of the pile.



which is a big reason why online dating has fucked up things even more


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2020)

idkagoodusername said:


> I rarely see guys who look this good irl. out of 1000s of guys I've seen in school or uni, maybe 10 or 20 were on their looks level. Id say 60% were in between the chads and the poor dudes



The algorithm is doing it's job..
sorting the guys that get the best swipe ratio and sticking them at the top of the list.

Normie / Chadlite guys don't even get seen most of the time


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 23, 2020)

It’s over


----------



## Over (Mar 24, 2020)

That woman is disgusting.


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Mar 24, 2020)

The only cope I got left is this girl who I really liked and asked out, who literally was telling me she swipes on the hot guys and years later she's fat and used up. I dont want this rope fuel but I need it.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Mar 24, 2020)

Adiemus said:


> its because looking good as a man is all about bones. Bones play even more of an importance than collagen. Women's faces actually age 3x as fast as men's and have thinner skin. Bones are the most outward and male characteristic as it is dictated by a masc hormonal profile.


Wait are you saying my face will change during these early 20s ?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Mar 24, 2020)

its a big lifefuel for me that most of the best looking ones were late 20s, guess we have more time to ascend than we thought


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dating apps opened the hypergamy floodgates, statistics even show this, women's standards continue to increase. A 2019 study said that the average swipe rate for women on Tinder was 4.5% (up from 12% in 2014), and this is the average among a large group of foids so that includes fat and chubby girls. In a few years the average will be literally 1%.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 24, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> Dating apps opened the hypergamy floodgates, statistics even show this, women's standards continue to increase. A 2019 study said that the average swipe rate for women on Tinder was 4.5% (up from 12% in 2014), and this is the average among a large group of foids so that includes fat and chubby girls. In a few years the average will be literally 1%.



It's pure mathematics..

Back in 2014 tinder was very niche,, few people had it.. It was kinda like Badoo for the smartphone..
Now it's as mainstream as Facebook. 

More people, more Chad's, more pickiness


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 24, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Did you see the results of the two Tinder experiments that were done by @Gosick? I hardly got any matches, and the few that I did get were with literal subhuman girls. The simple fact of the matter is that my base is not strong enough for me to ever become the kind of guy who will ever be legitimately attractive to the vast majority of girls, and I would honestly be better off focusing on other pursuits in life. Any argument against that is simply coping


Dude, I don't understand. You look way better than me and are white. I am ETHNIC!! INDIAN! No one likes this pheno and yet I dated very very attractive women. Although they met me only once or twice and ditched, I did get to have sex with them at least. I mean, I don't get girls everyday, it takes a while, which is why I wanna ascend. Maybe get good photos. Like one in my DP. I edited it, and no girl ever said that I look different in real. Anyways, can you share that experiment thread?


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 24, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Dude, I don't understand. You look way better than me and are white. I am ETHNIC!! INDIAN! No one likes this pheno and yet I dated very very attractive women. Although they met me only once or twice and ditched, I did get to have sex with them at least. I mean, I don't get girls everyday, it takes a while, which is why I wanna ascend. Maybe get good photos. Like one in my DP. I edited it, and no girl ever said that I look different in real. Anyways, can you share that experiment thread?



Where do you live?



Mr_Norwood said:


> It's pure mathematics..
> 
> Back in 2014 tinder was very niche,, few people had it.. It was kinda like Badoo for the smartphone..
> Now it's as mainstream as Facebook.
> ...



Tinder came out in 2012, by 2014 it had gained popularity. Not sure how much, but it definitely had some popularity back then.


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 24, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> Tinder came out in 2012, by 2014 it had gained popularity. Not sure how much, but it definitely had some popularity back then.


USA


----------



## Heirio (Mar 25, 2020)

streege said:


> This forum really gone in an autistic way not even knowing that.
> 
> Only PSL 7+ can get away with autistic bathroom selfie pic phenotype.


i must be psl 7 son, cause all my pics are autistic bathroom mirror, and other selfies and i have 120 matches


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 25, 2020)

Heirio said:


> i must be psl 7 son, cause all my pics are autistic bathroom mirror, and other selfies and i have 120 matches


where SON ?


----------



## Heirio (Mar 25, 2020)

streege said:


> where SON ?


the usa SON, all attractive 18-20 yr old white girls

not gonna scroll them all but some are very hot man ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 25, 2020)

Heirio said:


> the usa SON, all attractive 18-20 yr old white girls
> 
> not gonna scroll them all but some are very hot man ngl
> 
> ...


Your Pheno, SON ?


----------



## Heirio (Mar 25, 2020)

streege said:


> Your Pheno, SON ?


light eyed mulatto with dark brown curly hair and olive skin SON

'mirin?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 25, 2020)

Heirio said:


> light eyed mulatto with dark brown curly hair and olive skin SON
> 
> 'mirin?


INDID SON.
This is in one day ?


----------



## Heirio (Mar 25, 2020)

streege said:


> INDID SON.
> This is in one day ?


*I do not understand the question son*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 25, 2020)

Heirio said:


> *I do not understand the question son*


I mean, all these 70 matches are made in one day or more than one ?


----------



## Heirio (Mar 26, 2020)

streege said:


> I mean, all these 70 matches are made in one day or more than one ?


these are over a few days of swiping, but i have a gf now so i stopped using it


----------



## Inferno (Mar 26, 2020)

Beyond over. The average female has a buffet of Chads to choose from.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Mar 26, 2020)

JFL at the BBC's bios in the GL guys. Its over if your black and are not in the BBC archetype.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 26, 2020)

Its over


----------



## simulacrasim3.14159 (Mar 27, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Here are the best and worst guys that i found within 2 days of heavy swiping. I had 99+ likes within the first 10 minutes.
> 
> This was the girl:
> 
> ...



This is revealing
So women literally are not making a choice, because the choice is chad a or chad b that they are making, the problem is both chad a and chad b are literally looksmaxxing to look the same. The selection is the same the visage is the same, couple this with what we know about chad, that 99% are as vapid and devoid of personality, humour, self awareness as women are which is a fucking low bar iq
This makes women's iq even lower in my estimation
They have not even computed that people that they keep choosing that look "a certain way" all have the same personality and character because of their looks, even after binging on them 100's of times
AND ALSO THE BLACKPILL BOMB
NOT EVEN FUCKING TRYING THE ALTERNATIVES
OF WHICH ARE THE OTHER 80% OF MEN

if I eat ice cream everyday while nice and favourite food, you get fucking bored of ice cream, again and again and again and again
And then you suddenly wander why you get a shit load of cavities in your teeth, and diarrhea from all the sugar and sweeteners.
This is the same as women dating men they wouldn't even work out the fucking ice cream is the fucking thing fucking up their teeth


----------



## Feanor (Mar 27, 2020)

动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安 @knajjd 門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 @2peasinapod 民運 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏 京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Mar 27, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> COPE
> You really think there is a way back for a girl that stepped into the world of tinder chads? Once she had dick from one of those guys, she will see average dudes from her social circle only as harmless friends.
> 
> These are the best ones imo



Bigger lips and wider mouth will ascend him even more then he is now.


Dante1 said:


> *"Just be confident bro"*











No amount of leaning gym HT or surgery will fucking bring me anywhere near thoes guys.
Fuck this shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Mar 27, 2020)

Le "rate my eye area" face


----------



## BigBiceps (Mar 28, 2020)

streege said:


> @Hopelessmofoker actually 100+ above average or high tier normie isn't a lot for a whole city since i bet Zurich isn't more than 80 km


Yeah, but all those guys will match with every average slut making them think they're on the same league.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, but all those guys will match with every average slut making them think they're on the same league.


hypergamy created by dating apps is a curse


----------



## Cope (Mar 28, 2020)

*Where dafuq do you live that there are this many chads in your vicinity???*


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 29, 2020)

None of those guys are goodlooking lol, just a bunch of normies taking filter pics from profile view

meanwhile tons of stacy girls on tinder


----------



## MewingJBP (Apr 2, 2020)

Imagine looking like the poor guys and using tinder/dating apps, how people are still so bluepilled in this day and age?


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 2, 2020)

Holy fuck lmaoo where do you live bro. That’s a whole army of Chads.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Apr 2, 2020)

Damn all chads with giga Superman jaw and all are 6ft+ white guys. This much for a low tier downward grown ugly girl


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 2, 2020)

Gino has Gyno


----------



## 7 rings (Apr 2, 2020)

absolute suicidefuel


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 2, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> This also really really amazed me. Especially because of that i once changed the age to 18-22, and swiped for a long time without any attractive guys. Most of the young dudes looked very low t, narrow faced and had stupid childish pictures combined with unmasculine faces. I think the prime years for my experiment is between 25-29.


nice cope
https://looksmax.org/threads/random-fucking-chad.40173/


Curious0 said:


> Yeah, there's no way for me to compete with them. My only cope at that point is that I'm 19, and that I will look good after my looksmaxing at 27. Most of these Chads are older than 23, which shows that a guys prime is at around 23-30. I also thought Switzerland was more of a manlet country. So many 193cm Chads, damn. After my LL surgery they'll still heightmog me.


again, nice cope:


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Apr 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> None of those guys are goodlooking lol, just a bunch of normies taking filter pics from profile view
> 
> meanwhile tons of stacy girls on tinder


cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooope


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 3, 2020)

JFL I can imagine her getting all these matches, having her self esteem raise to that of someone who believes they are 0.01% tier, and picking one after a week of swiping. Rinse and repeat. Now you have a little look into why some women have such insanely inflated self-worth and pay you no attention.


SurgerySoon said:


> No dude, what I'm saying is that even if surgery WAS capable of dramatically overhauling my eye area, it STILL wouldn't be enough to make me even nearly as GL as any of these guys. And if I'm not even attracted to girls of average/below average attractiveness, then what's the point? I would have to go into debt just to pay for eye area surgery that would only give me a subtle improvement at best. Since my lifestyle post-surgery would be the same as it is now, what's honestly the point in putting myself in debt over it?
> 
> It would literally change nothing in my life


Sure you wouldn't be as gl as the guys in that imgur album but the point is that you would be more good looking and therefore have access to a larger number of women as potential mates. Isn't this the point of looksmax? To become more gl and reap the benefits? It's not as though there wouldn't be any change to how you're treated just because there are many more gl guys out there.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Apr 3, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Sure you wouldn't be as gl as the guys in that imgur album but the point is that you would be more good looking and therefore have access to a larger number of women as potential mates. Isn't this the point of looksmax? To become more gl and reap the benefits? It's not as though there wouldn't be any change to how you're treated just because there are many more gl guys out there.



No, it's still not worth it because of the specific *type *of attention it would get me from women. At the most, it would make me attractive to average/below average girls as an LTR candidate, which I'm not interested in. Also, @Gosick did several Tinder experiments using morphed photos of my face that depict the absolute BEST possible result I could get from eye area overhaul surgery and jaw surgeries, and my matches were all subhuman. Keep in mind that the actual real-life surgery results won't be anywhere near what is depicted in the morph, and you can see why it's a waste of time.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 3, 2020)

literally a billion chads

this is why u need to be 6'8" with top tier body to set urself ahead of the other chads

face is cope after 5PSL


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 4, 2020)

Fuk said:


> face is cope after 5PSL


----------



## joseph (Apr 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Here are the best and worst guys that i found within 2 days of heavy swiping. I had 99+ likes within the first 10 minutes.
> 
> This was the girl:
> 
> ...



What location was this? Where was this experiment done?


----------



## intovoid (Apr 6, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Here are the best and worst guys that i found within 2 days of heavy swiping. I had 99+ likes within the first 10 minutes.
> 
> This was the girl:
> 
> ...



chads probably only matched because the mid tier foid you chose seemed like an easy lay


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 7, 2020)

If you ever see an ugly guy in the top results from a new account mixed in with all those Chads..

It's because he's paying for boost


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 7, 2020)

May God help us all.


----------



## onnysk (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 8, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> JFL most of them are probably ppl on these forums chadfishing



Maybe tinder is starting to become useless for women too?




Deusmaximus said:


> COPE
> You really think there is a way back for a girl that stepped into the world of tinder chads? Once she had dick from one of those guys, she will see average dudes from her social circle only as harmless friends.
> 
> These are the best ones imo




Not sure if someone mentioned it already, but the 4th guy here is a chadfish btw. He is literally a youtuber lmao. I think it might be safe to assume a lot of them are chadfishes, otherwise every single guy who isn't top5% would be incel.


----------



## BlackManlet (Apr 10, 2020)

If these Chads are available to a below average girl what is left for everyone else?
It is no wonder that the average male is invisible, and the lower males triggers disgust.
Pass me the rope


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 11, 2020)

saw at least 5 fake profiles in 10
lul


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 12, 2020)

SO.MANY.CHADS! I just get scrolling and scrolling and the pics kept coming. 

No point in looksmaxxing anymore. We can't compete with this. Its over.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 12, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> SO.MANY.CHADS! I just get scrolling and scrolling and the pics kept coming.
> 
> No point in looksmaxxing anymore. We can't compete with this. Its over.


Keep in mind, these are results from only 2 days of swiping. Girls are on tinder for months/weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 12, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Keep in mind, these are results from only 2 days of swiping. Girls are on tinder for months/weeks.


----------



## pisslord (Apr 18, 2020)

Tren or genetic dead-end it's over


----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 22, 2020)

Interesting i never do a cadfish account


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 24, 2020)

Didn't read


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 24, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Here are the best and worst guys that i found within 2 days of heavy swiping. I had 99+ likes within the first 10 minutes.
> 
> This was the girl:
> 
> ...



holy shit, you posted every single chad. high effort


----------



## BrazillianSigma (Apr 24, 2020)

cope


----------



## forevergymcelling (Apr 25, 2020)

Holy fuck, a PSL 7 Swiss girl I was seeing 2 years ago follows this guy in insta


----------



## Dommaxxer (Apr 25, 2020)

Good thread all the guys look the same and most have body halo

Ugly guys mostly twink bodies and balding


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

see... how the fuck are us average guys meant to get someone we are attracted to when even a landwhale or downsey can get better looking guys than us


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (Apr 26, 2020)

is death by hanging painful?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 26, 2020)

Daily reminder that this is why your Tinder matches don't message you back.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Apr 27, 2020)

Now e whore all off them


----------



## ascendingautist (Jun 1, 2020)

i cannot see the albums have you taken them down or something?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 1, 2020)

They're all from Zürich Switzerland? 

I live there too, this is actually some lifefuel to know that in other places the competition isnt as stiff as here. Just have to move eventually.


Adiemus said:


> just about every chad is in his late 20s/mid30s
> 
> no hijack but 28-35 is 100% the male prime in terms of filling out, making money and becoming more masc


True from a male perspective. However prime pussy is 15-20yo (actually its lower (satire)). And those girls never go for those masculine 28-35yo.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Holy fuck, a PSL 7 Swiss girl I was seeing 2 years ago follows this guy in insta
> 
> View attachment 373782


I MOG him easily even when I was bloatmaxxed but I am brutally MOGGED by goats like Michael Yerger






Yerger tier looks or death tbh






Also there was not real Chads on this list tbh, dont forget that Chad is that scale of looks :






They are far below that level


----------

